# Lui



## nvthis (Jul 23, 2009)

Just got my LUI in the mail this morning. Ok, so are these the smallest and most immature seeds ever???? Does lui generally have a smaller seed? What is up with these?


----------



## umbra (Jul 23, 2009)

only 1 way to know whats up. plant 'em, grow 'em, and smoke 'em.
i see you over at the farm. how you like it so far.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 23, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Just got my LUI in the mail this morning. Ok, so are these the smallest and most immature seeds ever???? Does lui generally have a smaller seed? What is up with these?


 

nvthis good to here you got your beans, can I ask who's the breeder is I've herd that people are having trouble with GN LUI supposidly there very hard to germ! After seeing your question I phoned my good friend who gave me my LUI mother and he got his LUI from the original Breeder Legends, he paid $115 US for 15 beans and he said the beans were normal to bigger size!  Good luck with the LUI nvthis and hope to see the final goods soon! I have Legends LUI flowering right now I'll post some pics in a while!

                                                    Phatpharmer:hubba:

PS. I just noticed that they are GN collection you may want to check out seedbay forums your not the only Joe havin problems!


----------



## nvthis (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Phat!

Hey, Umbra, pm me your Farm name if it's not the same as here..


----------



## IRISH (Jul 24, 2009)

hello nvthis. .

as you know, i grew out lui. the seeds i had were rather small also. they were also very, very hard to germ. mine also came from the original breeder, Legends. ( $115 US-15 beans ). my beans were 2 years old when i attempted to germ them. also, the clone rate was 0%. . gone for good.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 24, 2009)

They do look a bit small but the only thing you can do is plant them and hope for the best. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll tell you what guys, a few months ago, I bought a HydroFarm Germination Station with Heat Mat and used it. This thing is fantastic. It holds 72, 1.5 inch rockwool cubes and I've filled it up several times now with everything from MJ seed to veggie seeds to flower seeds. I've never had such good results so easily.

Damn fine piece of equipment. It holds the seeds at exactly the right temp and has a dome lid that I keep propped a quarter inch open with little foil spacers.

I think I paid about $30 for it and it's been worth every dime. What a gadget!

Just add "www." to the front of:

amazon.com/Hydrofarm-CK64050-Germination-Station-Heat/dp/B000HHO1RO

http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-CK64050-Germination-Station-Heat/dp/B000HHO1RO


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 26, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what guys, a few months ago, I bought a HydroFarm Germination Station with Heat Mat and used it. This thing is fantastic. It holds 72, 1.5 inch rockwool cubes and I've filled it up several times now with everything from MJ seed to veggie seeds to flower seeds. I've never had such good results so easily.
> 
> Damn fine piece of equipment. It holds the seeds at exactly the right temp and has a dome lid that I keep propped a quarter inch open with little foil spacers.
> 
> ...


 

Those BASTIDS!

I aint tryin' to lay claim, but I was rapping with a Hydrofarm rep at my buddy's shop and we were talking about cloning, and I commended him on Hydrofarms Heat mat controllers. He asked me how I use it and I explained to him what I do and the results I get.
That system is exactally what I showed him.

He even used the Clonex gel I showed him.....

They have a 6" dome also you can buy seperatly for clones instead of seed starts, but the low profile dome for starting seeds is nice.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 26, 2009)

Anywho...whats up Umbra...I just went to the Farm too and ordered some beans from Cali connect. SICK genetics man, the best I have seen on the net.


----------



## umbra (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Swerve's got it goin' on. Doubt his bubba S1 will herm. His SFV 2Bx looks really dank. Always a great selection. So I guess you got your 10 posts in. good.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks like og is putting _The White_ on everything he has. Anyone know what it is? Could it be the next rage? 

Sbay still has yet to contact me. Very little surprise there. Guess I'll just have to try to germ them the way they are. That sucks. There is not a fully formed seed in that bag. Any bets on the germ rate y'all?:rofl: I dunno, I think it's gonna be a joke to even try.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 26, 2009)

I got cali connection gear on my hot list as well they have some killer stuff!



                                                     Phatpharmer


----------



## umbra (Jul 26, 2009)

your turning into a genetic junkie...just like me


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 26, 2009)

The JoeSmoe auction is getting crazy, some sick one of a kind genetics being auctioned off to help him out.

The Super SIlver Haze x White Widow looks insane.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 26, 2009)

gonna be alot of 'going once, going twice, gone for good' genetics that we'll prolly never see again. (unless a good friend has 'em, of course).:hubba:  .

count me in guys, i'm there. and i agree on the ssh x ww. sounds delectable. anything (almost), with ww, has my heart. need a big producing ww mix in my room.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone notice Sbay put up a bunch of Monk gear the same time the JS auction started? Too funny.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 26, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Anyone notice Sbay put up a bunch of Monk gear the same time the JS auction started? Too funny.


 
Ya they are doing a ICmag server fund auction.

I think the joeschmoe auction will bring out some of the best, imo.

I am not much for starting from beans, but I've been spending some loot over there for sure.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 27, 2009)

I have picked up a few things at Sbay lately. That is where I got the lui beans and no return email  Actually they have been pretty good. One of my payments never made it through the mail. That was the only other thing that went all wierd. Otherwise no complaints. The auction @ the farm is just getting started. I think you are right Hal, we are gonna see some pretty cool stuff... That stardawg looks pretty cool.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 27, 2009)

Get your wallet out boy's and girls that joe auction is going to be killer, I'd hate to see what some of these auctions will finnish at! For a good cause I guess!

                                             Phatpharmer


----------



## umbra (Jul 27, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> The JoeSmoe auction is getting crazy, some sick one of a kind genetics being auctioned off to help him out.
> 
> The Super SIlver Haze x White Widow looks insane.



I'm bidding on 4 or 5 of those...so back off. j/k  I am bidding though. But I'm bidding more to help joesmoe's family. Funny, I don't see anyone going out of their way for Elite Genetics. That says it all.


----------

